# Cherevichki (The slippers) an awesome and unknown opera



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

This is the only "funny" opera by Tchaikovsky...It is awesome. It is based on Dikanka's evenings by Gogol. It is funny and well composed.

Let's see some parts:






















Rimsky-Korsakov composed an opera with the same story but a different name, he took the original title from Gogol's story: Noch peried rozhdestvom (Christmas eve) many years after Tchaikovsky's opera...Tchaikovsky hesitated before giving a name to his opera: Okasana's whims (Okasana is the gril of the story)...Vakula, the blacksmith...finally he decided for Cherevichki (the slippers) because Oksana asks for these to Vakula in order to accept him as her husband...Poor Vakula goes to the capital (St-Petersbourg) and asks for them to the Tsaritsa (Catherine the great) and she gladly gives him the slippers....Vkula returns and offers them to Oksana who was worried and felt guilty....Happy ending

I'd love to have your opinion...and thank you for your kind attention

:tiphat:

Martin


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

You fail to mention that this was Tchaikovsky's _second _try at this story. His earlier attempt, _Vakula the Smith_, op. 14 dates 1874, 11 years before Cherevichki . My work computer blocks the YouTube embeds, so I'll have to review your selections at home. I do have on my YouTube channel a set of dances from the opera. If you haven't included it, I may post a link.


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Here:


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

itywltmt said:


> You fail to mention that this was Tchaikovsky's _second _try at this story. His earlier attempt, _Vakula the Smith_, op. 14 dates 1874, 11 years before Cherevichki . My work computer blocks the YouTube embeds, so I'll have to review your selections at home. I do have on my YouTube channel a set of dances from the opera. If you haven't included it, I may post a link.


Why should I have mentioned that? I could also mention that Undine or Undina is an opera he had never completed and we cannot find it anywhere...This thread was not about Tchaikovsky but about His wonderful opera (completed) called Cherevichki. Vakula, Oksana, Cherevichki is the same opera...maybe a few years later...But many composers (e.g. Shostakovich with Lady Macbeth reworked their operas and afterwards the change their name Katerina Izmailova).

About the videos...things aren't as esy as before....You video is nice...I guess you don't have the complete opera. I have 4 versions.

Sincerely,

Martin


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

CBC radio 2 in Canada played this opera - I believe it was a British production - a year or two ago. I thought it was wonderful. The music was drop-dead gorgeous late Tchaikovsky, and the plot seemed to be well-paced.

Opera companies constantly dredge up obscure fluff for revival that isn't ten percent as good as _Cherevichki_.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

waldvogel said:


> CBC radio 2 in Canada played this opera - I believe it was a British production - a year or two ago. I thought it was wonderful. The music was drop-dead gorgeous late Tchaikovsky, and the plot seemed to be well-paced.
> 
> Opera companies constantly dredge up obscure fluff for revival that isn't ten percent as good as _Cherevichki_.


Late? It is his Op.14 as far as I know...You can buy the DVD, it is awesome!

Happy Holidays!

Martin


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Late? It is his Op.14 as far as I know...You can buy the DVD, it is awesome!
> 
> Happy Holidays!
> 
> Martin


_Vakula the Smith_ is the opera identified as op. 14. It was written in 1874. _Cherevichki_ was composed in 1885. I'm not familiar with Vakula at all - other than reading that it was an unjustifiably neglected opera. Of course, you could say the same for all of Tchaikovsky's operas with the exception of _Queen of Spades_ and _Eugene Onegin_.

Based only on from what I've read, Tchaikovsky made some major changes in both the plot and the music between Vakula and Cherevichki. Again, without ever hearing Vakula, I wouldn't know.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

waldvogel said:


> _Vakula the Smith_ is the opera identified as op. 14. It was written in 1874. _Cherevichki_ was composed in 1885. I'm not familiar with Vakula at all - other than reading that it was an unjustifiably neglected opera. Of course, you could say the same for all of Tchaikovsky's operas with the exception of _Queen of Spades_ and _Eugene Onegin_.
> 
> Based only on from what I've read, Tchaikovsky made some major changes in both the plot and the music between Vakula and Cherevichki. Again, without ever hearing Vakula, I wouldn't know.


Thank you! I didn't know that....Nevertheless they left the Opus 14....This seems unfair indeed...The plot couldn't be "changed" so much. The story is quite the same than Gogol wrote. I read it two times. He didn't dare changing the story as he did with Pikovaia dama (The queen of spades) where German dies at the end (Pushkin didn't "kill" him). The Pucelle of Orleans (Schiller) and Evgeñi Onieguin (Pushkin) weren't changed at all in terms of story. An interesting "Moussorgsky like" opera is Opritchnik. It is for me as well as Mazeppa (Pushkin) the darkes operas by Tchaikovsky.


















Martin


----------



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

I love Tchaikovsky! I really want to get all his operas on dvd or cd. Does anyone know a good site where I can find them? A site that delivers to the states? I'm very leary of where I buy now because I've been cheated in the past and lost money, so if anyone has had a good experiance with a particular site they can recommend that would be very helpful!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

CountessAdele said:


> I love Tchaikovsky! I really want to get all his operas on dvd or cd. Does anyone know a good site where I can find them? A site that delivers to the states? I'm very leary of where I buy now because I've been cheated in the past and lost money, so if anyone has had a good experiance with a particular site they can recommend that would be very helpful!


Did you not buy from Amazon marketplace? I've never had any trouble with any seller there. I've also had good experiences with ArkivMusik, and Presto Classical in the UK.

If you like Tchaikovsky DVDs I'd recommend these two:

















The first one is very reasonable from Amazon Marketplace.

I can also recommend Mazeppa - a much more traditional performance, and a rather odd story, but gorgeous too, and Martin's original suggestion in a colourful production from Covent garden:


----------



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh thank you Natalie! No I'm embarassed to say I never thought of amazon! But now I know and will definately check out your recommendations!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Did you not buy from Amazon marketplace? I've never had any trouble with any seller there. I've also had good experiences with ArkivMusik, and Presto Classical in the UK.
> 
> If you like Tchaikovsky DVDs I'd recommend these two:
> 
> ...


IMHO

Evgeni by Renée Fleming? No! She has a big accent....

A good Evgeñi:










a good Pikovaia dama:










About the others...you have no choice...let's add some more:

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Some more...


















Martin


----------

